# Upgrading AC in my A2



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

I'm getting ready to put my engine back in my 91' Gti...
But, Before I do I want to upgrade my AC to 134a.
I have heard that Volkswagen makes an Upgrade Kit that includes a new dryer and attatchments only for 134a. I also know that I need new Oil.
I have also read that another Kit made my Interdynamics is a quality Kit as well.
Does anybody have experience with this upgrade and could shoot me in the right direction with purchasing a good Upgrage Kit?
Where Can I buy one?


----------



## wmaclough (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading AC in my A2 (A2brb)*

I had mine upgraded at the shop here in Calif. where I get my work done. Unless the existing system is completely bled out of Freon, for all of our sakes - unless you have all the equipment - don't vent it to the atmosphere. Any reputable shop should have access to the necessary items. The kits replace the Schrade valves, and seals. It is usually a good idea to also replace the dryer to avoid contaminating the new coolant. It doesn't blow quite a cold with the 134a, but so close that it isn't an issue. The two suppliers you note are good, but I would just go with whatever supplier your shop normally uses.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading AC in my A2 (wmaclough)*

It is all out of freon and the AC system is apart. 
Of course I could go have it done and pay a lot of money...but...since I like to save money and do things myself, I think I'm going to try to do the upgrade myself. I have access to the equipment gauges needed to load the 134a freon. 
I just need to find out what Kit to get....Anybody else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simplyredvw (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: Upgrading AC in my A2 (A2brb)*

If the engine is out of the car, empty the compressor and refill with a R134 compatible oil to specified specs. Kit I got from dealer only had adapter fittings and new spec. sticker. The adapters were aluminum. Skip the kit and get some brass fittings from an auto a/c shop in your area. While you're at it, check with them on a drier. Most replacements now are spec'd for R134. Might be a good time to check your expansion valve. If bad, replace and re-install insulating cover that is factory. Check hoses and use seals spec'd for R134, usually green in color. GL.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Upgrading AC in my A2 (simplyredvw)*

Although it hasn't been mentioned yet, I decided to update to R-134 on the Second Chance GTI project. The condensor was bad and the system was empty, so I went ahead and converted. The procedure was basically as described above. Look for an update soon.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Upgrading AC in my A2 ([email protected])*

Awesome guys....thanks a lot...


----------

